# Momblano:"Donnarumma in prestito. Navas è il titolare".



## admin (21 Ottobre 2021)

Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


----------



## princeps (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Prendiamolo in prestito gratuito e poi facciamogli fare panchina a Tatarusanu e poi in tribuna quando torna Mike


----------



## galianivatene (21 Ottobre 2021)

perché in tribuna? direttamente in curva, in pasto ai leoni ahaha 

sta bene dove sta, sprofondasse nell’oblio, tanto di soldi per annoiarsi ne ha in abbondanza


----------



## koti (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Ter Stegen è infortunato? Non mi risulta.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Lo sanno pure i muri che questo qua finirà a Torino, è solo questione di tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Un modigliani non può che essere appeso in una galleria, mica deve giocare.


----------



## galianivatene (21 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo sanno pure i muri che questo qua finirà a Torino, è solo questione di tempo.


nel frattempo, con i suoi 10/12 milioni netti, e una certa tendenza ad ingrassare, assume sempre di più la forma di un grosso cetriolo.

Vada a Torino, vada, magari entrando dalla porta del retro


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2021)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> nel frattempo, con i suoi 10/12 milioni netti, e una certa tendenza ad ingrassare, assume sempre di più la forma di un grosso cetriolo.
> 
> Vada a Torino, vada, magari entrando dalla porta del retro


Ecco, come stipendio è sempre stato un top mondo.
Doveroso ribadirlo.


----------



## danjr (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Potrebbe servire anche a noi un portiere di riserva se Mike non recupera in tempo


----------



## danjr (21 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Lo sanno pure i muri che questo qua finirà a Torino, è solo questione di tempo.


Sarebbe titolare nel Torino, non certo nella Juve con Allegri


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2021)

Questo già gongola per l'arrivo di Teo Sellers.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Godo come un riccio appena nato.

E' ancora prestissimo per cantare vittoria, ma se facesse la fine di quelli che sono scappati via dal Milan (Kakà, Sheva), ben gli starebbe.

A parte che, comunque sia, secondo me siamo più incattiviti noi di quanto lui sia triste.

Intanto i sui bei milioncini se li prende, che era evidentemente la cosa a cui ambiva di più.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Godo come un riccio appena nato.
> 
> E' ancora prestissimo per cantare vittoria, ma se facesse la fine di quelli che sono scappati via dal Milan (Kakà, Sheva), ben gli starebbe.
> 
> ...


C'è una "piccola" differenza tra i due citati da te ed il 99. 
I primi due sono andati via non solo portando soldi nelle nostre casse ma soprattutto dopo aver vinto tutto, non hanno nulla a che vedere con il 99.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'è una "piccola" differenza tra i due citati da te ed il 99.
> I primi due sono andati via non solo portando soldi nelle nostre casse ma soprattutto dopo aver vinto tutto, non hanno nulla a che vedere con il 99.


Ero comunque molto più disperato quando sono andati loro, anche se ce li avevano pagati.

E sono stato felicissimo abbiano poi avuto una continuazione pessima dopo di noi


----------



## sampapot (22 Ottobre 2021)

con Allegri in panca dubito che abbia un futuro con i gobbi...personalmente meno lo vedo e meglio sto...non c'è qualche petroliere saudita che ce lo toglie di mezzo??


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> con Allegri in panca dubito che abbia un futuro con i gobbi...personalmente meno lo vedo e meglio sto...non c'è qualche petroliere saudita che ce lo toglie di mezzo??


potrebbe andare al Newcastle. Comincerà a fare gli stessi giri di Balotelli. Peggio per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Ma ditemi, com'era quella storia che navas è indubbiamente scarso e donnarumma è indubbiamente più forte e quindi tempo due settimane e il titolare sarà il secondo?
Ah già, gioca navas perchè ha vinto il regolamento di conti tra famigghie!!!
ahahahhah


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ero comunque molto più disperato quando sono andati loro, anche se ce li avevano pagati.
> 
> E sono stato felicissimo abbiano poi avuto una continuazione pessima dopo di noi


Io per Kakà non tanto, per Sheva un dramma. È stato il mio ultimo amore calcistico adolescenziale. Avevo anche iniziato a tenere il conteggio di quanti gol gli mancassero per raggiungere Nordahl come miglior marcatore di sempre della nostra storia.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Luca Momblano a Top Calcio su Donnarumma e Navas:"La società parigina ha detto a Keylor Navas di stare tranquillo, perché lo ritiene il titolare del PSG. La mia sensazione è che sia stato Pochettino ad aver chiesto alla società di fare questa mossa. Evidentemente avrà fatto la sua scelta. Questo può diventare un tema di calciomercato molto intrigante. Più intrigante della situazione di Icardi. Ad esempio, a prescindere dall’opzione Juventus, il Barcellona può essere una soluzione, magari in prestito”.


Speriamo vada alla Juve.
Sszeszny ultimamente sta parando tutto, magari facessero questa cavolata.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io per Kakà non tanto, per Sheva un dramma. È stato il mio ultimo amore calcistico adolescenziale. Avevo anche iniziato a tenere il conteggio di quanti gol gli mancassero per raggiungere Nordahl come miglior marcatore di sempre della nostra storia.


Sheva un grande, ma il mio avatar parla chiaro


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Godo anch'io della situazione, perché mi sta antipatico il suo grasso procuratore, pero' rifletto sul fatto che ormai tutti, Milan compreso, vanno sui parametri zero, per cui non capisco tutta questa entropia. Lui voleva guadagnare il più possibile e possibilmente non giocare in una squadra di quarta fascia che dopo tre turni avesse ancora 0 punti in Champions League. Voleva la J, che infatti e' a punteggio pieno. Ora si trova addirittura con Messi, Neymar e Mbappe', mica Saele, Diaz, Leao, Messias etc...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Ottobre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Godo anch'io della situazione, perché mi sta antipatico il suo grasso procuratore, pero' rifletto sul fatto che ormai tutti, Milan compreso, vanno sui parametri zero, per cui non capisco tutta questa entropia. Lui voleva guadagnare il più possibile e possibilmente non giocare in una squadra di quarta fascia che dopo tre turni avesse ancora 0 punti in Champions League. Voleva la J, che infatti e' a punteggio pieno. Ora si trova addirittura con Messi, Neymar e Mbappe', mica Saele, Diaz, Leao, Messias etc...


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza.

Però sai, capisco riferito a un Kessie per fare un esempio.

Ma almeno dai Donnarumma, cresciuti a Milan, ultraosannati, stra pagati per stare a casa loro ( il Milan in questo caso), italiani, i tifosi si aspettano un attaccamento speciale.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Ottobre 2021)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Godo anch'io della situazione, perché mi sta antipatico il suo grasso procuratore, pero' rifletto sul fatto che ormai tutti, Milan compreso, vanno sui parametri zero, per cui non capisco tutta questa entropia. Lui voleva guadagnare il più possibile e possibilmente non giocare in una squadra di quarta fascia che dopo tre turni avesse ancora 0 punti in Champions League. Voleva la J, che infatti e' a punteggio pieno. Ora si trova addirittura con Messi, Neymar e Mbappe', mica Saele, Diaz, Leao, Messias etc...


Ci sta. Solo che è passato dal "possibilmente giocare" in una squadra di quarta fascia a "possibilmente non giocare" in una di prima.
Per ora è una scelta che ingrassa il suo già obeso procuratore e anche lui, a giudicare dalla "forma" con cui lo abbiamo visto in Nazionale. Per il resto mi pare una scelta cannata in pieno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2021)

ma chi lo muove da Parigi con il suo contrattone da 1 milione netto al mese più commissioni varie che si sarà spartito con la famiglia. Non sarà certo un pò di panca (scontata visto che Navas non è l'ultimo arrivato) a preoccuparlo. Detto ciò, fino ad ora non ha fatto nulla per scavalcare il sudamericano nelle gerarchie, con diverse incertezze e mezze papere.


----------

